# Our Cat Likes My New Candy Bowl



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sure, its fun now but just wait til the cat drags the rest of it home.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's funny


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is so cute Cassie! I love cats, they are so funny sometimes. My cat is 18 yrs old, so his playing days have long passed, but I remember how fun he was when he was younger.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with SG..my cat is 20..the playings left a few years ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cats Rule!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

couldn't live without my kittie!








here she is hunting for the mailman (her favorite sport!)
Your cat is awesome Cassie!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

What a smart and adorable kitty. That is a very darling video. 

higginsr, that pic should win a contest or something. That is really funny.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I have one of those bowls too. I think it just might become the food bowl in my house muahaha!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Too cute Cassie! Put a smile on my face!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

ROFL at Cat Antics.
What an Adorable Video! 
Showed it to Hubby and even he Loved it!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thats really cute!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a pretty Kitty. How old is she?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

She's five and extremely silly. I swear, not a day goes by that she doesn't make me belly laugh at least once. And sometimes before I even get out of bed!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for making my laugh out loud!

Cats are funny...I wish my hubby wasn't allergic to them....oh....the three dogs would be an issue also. LOL!

My dogs make me laugh too. Endless entertainment.


----------

